# Need 2 whitetails done



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

Anyone in the Macomb county area that does good work for a decent price and doesn't take years to get them done? I usually go to Lombardo's, but I can't stand the wait.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Do you have capes? were they stored properly?

Just some info you may want to include


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

I caped them in Il. and they were froze within 24 hours. one has a bullet hole thru the neck that would need to be repaired if possible. Other than that I prepared them the same as I have any other one i've shot.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I have had good success with Blue Ribbon Products in Sterling Heights. Call for pricing and turn around.

586-731-7973


----------

